

Something silly: Star Wars 1977 as "It's a Good Life" - jmount
http://mzlabs.com/MZLabsJM/page6/styled/

======
wyclif
A funny post. I enjoyed it. I would have liked to have seen a little more
interaction on the level of the critique of the Campbell influence and Jung.

Also, heads up: needs a spelling/grammar once over.

~~~
jmount
Thanks, took a look.

